# My parents jar collection. Need help!



## longbow (Feb 23, 2017)

Sadly I have had to move my parents to a retirement community due to health issues. I am now left with a hoard of stuff to sell or keep or trash or auction for them. I dont have time to lookup each and everything so most of the items are going to auction.  They have a lot of stuff!. If any of these stands out as something I should not let go for pennys or dollars please let me know. They could use the money and I would hate to let something rare go for nothing. I found one jar that said trademark lighting that seems to go for $40-$100 on ebay. I am clueless about most of this stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 23, 2017)

All those jars, and none of them embossed!

Canning jars are a collecting specialty.  Check with your local public library reference librarian for local bottle clubs.  Contact the representative of a club, and ask for a referral to someone who collects jars.  You might be surprised at what you learn.


----------



## longbow (Feb 23, 2017)

A lot of them are Ball's but a lot have no names or markings. The big brown one has no name and there is a lot of the large ones that are in the wire container that do not have any writing on them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2017)

The wax sealers (the really old-looking ones with a big double lip) could be good if they're embossed, I never come across wax sealers.  The brown wire-closure ones would be good as well.  The Ball jars and big brown bottle are generally not worth much beyond selling them as home decor to non-collectors.  Unfortunately there isn't anything more I can tell you, I don't know much about jars.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey longbow, I sent you a private message.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey longbow, welcome. Looks to me like one of those wax sealers might worth something, and the half gallon Globe you have in your hand might be 30- 50 unless it is not aqua. Can't tell the colors by the photos. Color is king in the jar world!


----------



## longbow (Mar 13, 2017)

deenodean I sent you an email. Thanks.

ajohn ill have to check the color of it. Which sealer are you talking about?


----------



## deenodean (Mar 13, 2017)

longbow said:


> deenodean I sent you an email. Thanks.
> 
> ajohn ill have to check the color of it. Which sealer are you talking about?



Hey Longbow, sorry but I never received your email. Please Try again at 
deenodean@hotmail.com 
thx


----------



## deenodean (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey Longbow, I got your email, thx..check your junk mail for my reply.


----------

